# uber partner app for ios questions



## Calhiker (Jun 25, 2015)

I am pretty new to ride sharing, about 3 months, but I am pleased to say the income has helped me tremendously. I use t mobile here in so cal and an older samsung android sIII phone which keeps freezing on me. I am wondering is it possible for me to use my work ios device? I went into app store and cant find uber partner app for it. can someone tell me if it uses a different name or how i find it in itunes store.


----------



## Buster Cat (Jul 26, 2015)

The latest Uber app for iOS is complete piece of shit! It continuously crashes and needs to be shut down and re started several times an hour. Most of the time it comes back as if nothing had happened, but about 1/3 the time it loses all the rider, pick up, and fare data and you've driven that rider for nothing. I spent over an hour at the Westwood office just for the kid at the desk to tell me there was no problem with the app and if I wanted a higher level support, I had to 'go to San Francisco!' I'm sure that I'm not the only iPhone user who is experiencing this problem, so let me know.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Calhiker said:


> I am pretty new to ride sharing, about 3 months, but I am pleased to say the income has helped me tremendously. I use t mobile here in so cal and an older samsung android sIII phone which keeps freezing on me. I am wondering is it possible for me to use my work ios device? I went into app store and cant find uber partner app for it. can someone tell me if it uses a different name or how i find it in itunes store.


^^^
As I understand it... and I don't drive for Uber, is that Apple wouldn't approve the software for download/use on the iPhone from the App Store for the same reasons that they reject any other software, and that number one criteria is security and software permissions that may or may not affect other apps on the device. 
Lot of other reasons, but that's the primary.


----------



## Southshore26 (Jul 11, 2015)

Buster Cat said:


> The latest Uber app for iOS is complete piece of shit! It continuously crashes and needs to be shut down and re started several times an hour. Most of the time it comes back as if nothing had happened, but about 1/3 the time it loses all the rider, pick up, and fare data and you've driven that rider for nothing. I spent over an hour at the Westwood office just for the kid at the desk to tell me there was no problem with the app and if I wanted a higher level support, I had to 'go to San Francisco!' I'm sure that I'm not the only iPhone user who is experiencing this problem, so let me know.


Sorry it's not working out for you but it's more likely your phone or app install.... the app has been working quite well for the majority of us.


----------

